# netzwerk erweiternm mit: telekom wlan-router, wg602, switch...



## goeste (27. August 2007)

Hallihallo allererst einmal 

ich habe ein kleines Problem:

-   Ich wohne in einer Mietwohnung im Vorderhaus. Der DSL-Anschluss liegt im Hinterhaus.
-   Ich habe in meiner Wohnung 2 laptops und 2 stationäre Rechner. Im Hinterhaus ist nur ein stationärer Rechner.
-   Der Router (inkl. Modem) kann Wlan. Es kommt aber nur schwach bei mir im Vorderhaus an.
Also habe ich mir einen AP von Netgear geholt (den WG602v3) und ihn als 'Repeater with Wireless Clients' konfiguriert. Der soll das WLan vom Hinterhaus erweitern. Kann ich nun an den Lan-Port des AP einen Switch schalten, an den ich die beiden stationären Rechner ranklemme oder brauche ich dazu einen weiteren WG602/WG302? Können die Laptops dann auch gleizeitig über WLan ins INet?

Um das ganze bildlich Darzustellen:

[Internet]----kabel----[Router von Telekom]****wlan****[WG602]****wlan****[2 Laptops]
------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
------------------------------------------------------------------------------+----kabel----[Switch]----kabel----[2 stationäre Rechner]
So stelle ich mir das ganze Schema haft vor.

PS: der Router kann WDS.

Vielen Dank schonmal vorab für jede hilfreichen Infos 

lg goeste


----------



## AndreG (27. August 2007)

Moin,

Solange alle im richtigem IP Netz sind sollte eigentlich nichts dagegen sprechen, 
da es "egal" ist wo die Clients sich dranhängen. 
Ob sie sich nu per WLAN an per Kabel am "Verteiler" hängen kommt aufs gleiche raus.
Ist ja immer noch ein Gerät 

Mfg Andre


----------

